# Survive and thrive



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been pondering, always a bad thing when you are a small town, dumb @$$, country boy. The story of the ant and the grasshopper, and Joseph, teaches the wisdom of storing away in times of plenty, to thrive through the times of hardship. What we attempt to do, to be prepared for the unexpected. But also looking to the natural world. Look at the grizzly and the coyote. One is massive, big, fearsome, usually solitary or mama with cubs and only does best in isolated, remote places away from man. He's been hunted and pushed out to the point where he is only thriving in a handful of states and Canada. The coyote is weary, shy, to the point of being paraniod. Smaller and faster and opportunistic. He is found from the streets of LA to the Atlantic coast and almost every state in between. He often flies under the radar and right under our noses. They hunt as singles, pairs and packs, whatever it takes to survive. They will eat anything and live anywhere. There would be a tremendous advantage in incorporating all of it together. Something to be said for a small, quiet footprint and supplies to boot


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

HardCider said:


> I've been pondering, always a bad thing when you are a small town, dumb @$$, country boy. The story of the ant and the grasshopper, and Joseph, teaches the wisdom of storing away in times of plenty, to thrive through the times of hardship. What we attempt to do, to be prepared for the unexpected. But also looking to the natural world. Look at the grizzly and the coyote. One is massive, big, fearsome and only does best in isolated, remote places away for man. He's been hunted and pushed out to the point where he is only thriving in a handful of states and Canada. The coyote is weary, shy, to the point of being paraniod. Smaller and faster and opportunistic. He is found from the streets of LA to the Atlantic coast and almost every state in between. He often flies under the radar and right under our noses. They hunt as singles, pairs and packs. They will eat anything and live anywhere. There would be a tremendous advantage in incorporating all of it together. Something to be said for a small, quiet footprint and supplies to boot


HardCider with that kind of insight I hardly think you are a dumb a$$. The Indians considered Coyote as a teacher, and as such revered him. Coyote Teaching is a method of teaching whereby an elder would pose a question or problem to a young one, and then have him solve it on his own, rather than give the young one all the answers. This was used so that he could develop on his own and at his own pace. That being said, I have always considered Coyote as a guide and a brother, because of the qualities you described.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> That being said, I have always considered Coyote as a guide and a brother, because of the qualities you described.


In my people traditions the coyote is the trickster. Still excellent reasoning HardCider. That is exactly how being a hick in the sticks pays off


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Agreed, great post! I would take 5 country boys over 25 city slickers any day! Work ethic can't be taught, it is a learned habit and shows in every aspect of life!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

